# What the hell is a blog?



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ha Ha ...Welcome Rottin Ray.....I know about them there frogs......I got 2 ponds behind my house with a thick forest surrounding them, ya can't sleep at night if the windows are open...honestly they are that loud!!!

the Merry Muffster


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

hee hee hee. Cute.

But seriously. When does he get his frog?

*grin*


----------

